# DirectPlay... TCP/IP geht nicht



## Mr.Mista (22. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute...

Seit kurzem kann ich in Dungeon Siege keine Netzwerk-Spiele meh erstellen.
Hab dann in DxDiag nachgeschaut und wenn ich dort unter Directplay TCP/IP teste kommt Fehlermeldung:
"DirectPlay-Testergebnisse: Abbruch in 9 (Sitzung wird erstellt): HRESULT = 0x80158185 (Fehlercode)"

Ich hab directx 9.0 (schon einmal reinstalled), WinXP pro, hab auch schon des spiel gepatched und neu installiert (bin mir aber sicher dass es an DX liegt)...

Kennt jemand des Problem und ne Lösung?
Des is bei mir nämlich nich schon seit immer sondern nach dem ersten LAN-Game mit Dungeon Siege (da muss wohl was kaputt gegnagen sein).

Und was mach ich mit dem Fehlercode? Wo krieg ich da nähere Infos oda n troubleshooting?

Danke im voraus

MrMista


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Januar 2003)

nähere informationen bekommst du meines wissens aus der log-datei, die du mit DxDiag erstellen kannst [&raquo;alle informationen speichern...&laquo; – vorher die test durchführen. ]. da sollte dann auch was zur problem-behebung dabei stehen.


----------



## Mr.Mista (22. Januar 2003)

Da steht leider nur des drin:
DirectPlay Test Result: Failure at step 9 (Creating Session): HRESULT = 0x80158185 (error code)

hilft also auch nich weiter...leider

In nem englischen forum hab ich mal gepostet...
da sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich whl oder übel die Platte formatieren muss.
Ich probiers aber vorher nochmal mit XP-CD zu reparieren... hab da aber auch keine große Hoffnung... es is ja nich wirklich was kaputt

Ich werds euch dann sagen obs klappt...


----------



## wackelpudding (23. Januar 2003)

mmh.. eventuell hilft’s noch, DirectX mit hilfe von DirectX Buster zu entfernen und dann frisch zu installieren... ob das aber bei XP und 2000 so gut ist?! :|


----------



## Mr.Mista (23. Januar 2003)

werd ich gleich mal ausprobiern...
sobald die version für dx9 da is...
des andere Teil auf der HP is mir net soo geheuer...

Dange für den Tipp :|


----------



## Mr.Mista (25. Januar 2003)

Jibbiie

Es geht wieder...
da war wohl irgend ne Datei futsch...
die hats mir dann beim Routine-ChechDisk geläscht.. und jetz geht wieder alles... war voll überrascht  

Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe...auch wenn sich die sache jetzt irgendwie von allein gelöst hat  

Man sieht sich

MrMista


----------



## Mr.Mista (25. Januar 2003)

Arrgh...
Gestern gings doch noch...

jetzt wieder nciht mehr...
Bähhh....;(( 

Es wird immer eigenartiger...


----------



## wackelpudding (25. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr.Mista_
> *Es wird immer eigenartiger...*


hey, das ist Windows  – aber mir fällt jetzt echt nix mehr zu dem problem ein.


----------



## Mr.Mista (26. Januar 2003)

Okay...

Hab die letzte Nacht durchgemacht und neu formatiert...

endlich geht wieder alles...haaa :smoke: 

Nochmal danke..
man sieht sich


----------

